# Was machen Quappen im Sommer ???



## Örnie (13. Januar 2008)

Moin Moin!
Gestern ist bei nem Freund und mir die Frage entbrannt was manchen Aalquappen den im Sommer?
Der Fang der Biester geht doch hauptsächlich im Winter,oder!

Ich bin mir sicher Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Liebe Grüße
Örnie:vik:


----------



## Dart (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was machen Quappen im Sommer ???*



Örnie schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> Gestern ist bei nem Freund und mir die Frage entbrannt was manchen Aalquappen den im Sommer?
> Der Fang der Biester geht doch hauptsächlich im Winter,oder!
> 
> ...


Coole Frage, Örnie#6
Ich grübel da selbst warum es keinerlei Fangmeldungen der klassischen Winterfische (Quappe/Huchen) in den warmen Monaten gibt? Fressen müssen die allemal|bigeyes
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was machen Quappen im Sommer ???*

Die halten "Sommerschlaf"


----------



## Jirko (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was machen Quappen im Sommer ???*

hallo örnie #h

bin zwar kein quappenangler weiß aber, daß die fische bei wärmeren wassertemperaturen eher inaktiv werden und sich in unterschlüpfe zurückziehen und wohl nur das fressen, was ihnen direkt vor die kauplatten kommt bzw. nur kurze raubzüge des nächtens unternehmen... kurzum: im winter kommt die quappe zum köder... im sommer muß der köder meist zur quappe #h


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was machen Quappen im Sommer ???*

Also könnte es doch passieren, dass mal einen Fisch im Sommer erwischt??


----------



## Jirko (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was machen Quappen im Sommer ???*

klaro carpcatcher... habe schon von einigen quappenfängen im sommer gehört. nur gezielt drauf fischen geht in die hose es sei denn du weißt, wo sich quappen zur warmen jahreszeit aufhalten... erfolgreiches quappenangeln ist und bleibt ne sehr fröstelige angelegenheit #h


----------



## Fischpaule (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was machen Quappen im Sommer ???*

...wenn man weiß, wo sich die Viecher aufhalten, kann man sie sogar sehr gut im Sommer fangen, das ist dann ähnlich wie bei Aalen, die man auch in der heißesten Mittagszeit fangen kann wenn man die Einstände kennt.
Die Quappen fressen im Sommer, wie die anderen einheimischen Fische auch, erheblich mehr als im Winter, nur ist das Nahrungsangebot im Sommer viel größer, so das sie es , wie "Jirko" schon schrieb, wahrscheinlich garnicht mehr nötig haben zu suchen. Es könnte natürlich auch sein, das sie im Sommer einem erhöhten Fraßdruck unterliegen und deswegen nicht so oft umherschwimmen.

|wavey:


----------



## Debilofant (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was machen Quappen im Sommer ???*

Zumindest auf die Oder bezogen kommt noch hinzu, dass ein großer Teil der Fische nach dem Laichgeschäft wieder dahin zurück wandert, wo er hergekommen ist - ins Oderhaff und die Ostsee! 

Ganzjährig im Fluss verbleiben hauptsächlich der Nachwuchs und ein Teil der mittelgroßen Quappen, bevorzugt unmittelbar in den Steinpackungen und anderen Verstecken, die sie kaum verlassen. Sie unter diesen Bedingungen zur wärmeren Jahreszeit zu fangen, heißt ihnen unmittelbar auf die hängerträchtige Pelle rücken zu müssen und dabei dann auch noch erfolgreich an der höchst aktiven Fresskonkurrenz vorbei zu angeln - zumeist wird es daher wohl bei Zufallstreffern bleiben. 

Womöglich hängt ein Verbleib im Fluß oder mit Erreichen einer bestimmten Größe eben ein Abwandern ins salzige Wasser auch davon ab, dass es sich möglicherweise um verschiedene Quappenstämme handelt.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## MefoProf (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was machen Quappen im Sommer ???*



Debilofant schrieb:


> Zumindest auf die Oder bezogen kommt noch hinzu, dass ein großer Teil der Fische nach dem Laichgeschäft wieder dahin zurück wandert, wo er hergekommen ist - ins Oderhaff und die Ostsee!
> 
> Ganzjährig im Fluss verbleiben hauptsächlich der Nachwuchs und ein Teil der mittelgroßen Quappen, bevorzugt unmittelbar in den Steinpackungen und anderen Verstecken, die sie kaum verlassen. Sie unter diesen Bedingungen zur wärmeren Jahreszeit zu fangen, heißt ihnen unmittelbar auf die hängerträchtige Pelle rücken zu müssen und dabei dann auch noch erfolgreich an der höchst aktiven Fresskonkurrenz vorbei zu angeln - zumeist wird es daher wohl bei Zufallstreffern bleiben.
> 
> ...




Hallo,

wo hast du das her, dass die Quappe in die Ostsee zieht. Darüber hab ich noch nie etwas gehört oder gelesen (hat einer hier im AB zwar auch mal behauptet, hat aber keine Quelle angeben können oder wollen). Würde mich wirklich mal interessieren, ob das zutrifft.

Ich habe hier in DK auch schon von Fängen im Sommer gehört. Diese kamen meist beim Zanderangeln in grösseren Seen zustande.


----------



## Debilofant (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was machen Quappen im Sommer ???*

Hallo MefoProf,

die Quappe gehört ja, sofern nicht in einem geschlossenen See lebend, zu den sog. Wanderfischen.

Die Quappe kommt bei einigermaßen intakter Bestandssituation (was vielerorts ja leider nicht mehr der Fall ist, etwa im Einzugsgebiet des Rheins, weshalb man dort auch vielfach ganzjährige Fangverbote vorfindet, etwa in NRW) regelmäßig bis in die Küsten- bzw. Brackwasserbereiche (u.a. die Boddengewässer) vor und mit Ausnahme der südwestlichen Ostsee findet sie auch noch in den schwach salzigen/ausgesüßten Bereichen der östlichen/nördlichen Ostsee einen ausgesprochen großen und nahrungsreichen Lebensraum vor. 

Als einigermaßen fundiert erscheinende Quelle habe ich auf die Schnelle das hier gefunden - auf Seite 5 unter Gliederungspunkt 5.2.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## MefoProf (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was machen Quappen im Sommer ???*

Danke für die Info!  #6

Da steht ja auch was davon, dass sie im Südwestlichen Teil nicht vorkommt. Warum auch immer #c ?

Vielleicht ist das ja der Grund, dass man nie von einer Fangmeldung hört. Hab ich jedenfalls noch nicht und so ein Zufallsfang sollte alle paar jahre doch eigentlich drin sein, wenn sie regelmässig in der Ostsee anzutreffen wären.


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was machen Quappen im Sommer ???*

Was ich bis Dato dazu wusste: 

1. Quappen sind in den Berliner Gewässern gar nicht so selten (Berliner Umweltatlas)
2. Es werden in den berliner Gewässern immer mal wieder Quappen beim Aalangeln gefangen.
3. Im Winter finden sie sich zu Laichwanderungen zusammen, werden gezielt beangelt un gefangen.

Im aktuellen "Märkischen Angler"  finde ich nun einen interessanten Artikel.
Daraus weitere Erkenntnisse:

Quappen sind absolut nachtaktiv und absolute Einzelgänger.
Sie "wohnen" in tiefen Löchern (suchen im Sommer kühlere Bereiche) irgendwelche Höhlen oder ähnliches.
Dabei kommt dann auch in gut besiedelten Gewässern eine Quappe auf 500qm und mehr.

Wer sucht nun im Sommer beim Nachtangeln unbedingt tiefe Löcher (wenn überhaupt doch erst im Herbst) mit gegebenheiten die Quappenhöhlen (Hänger) bilden???

Anders wie oben schon erwähnt zur Laichzeit, wo die Fische in Flüssen aufwärts zu (mehr oder weniger bekannten) Laichplätzen wandern um dort polygam und in der Gruppe für Nachkommen zu sorgen - das wiederum treibt uns  Angler des Nachtens aus den Betten um mehr oder weniger frierend am Wasser zu sitzen und zu hoffen dass wir den richtigen zeitpunkt an diesem Abend erwischt haben.

Das führt dann offenbar auch dazu, dass es beim Quappenangeln einige weinige Sternstunden gibt (wenn gerade ein liebestoller Schwarm durchzieht), Nächte die so gehen (wenn eeinzelne Wanderer vorbeikommen) und die absoluten Frustnächte (noch nicht da oder schon durch).

Ich wünsche uns allen von letzteren Nächten verschont zu bleiben!


----------



## Angelkroeger (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was machen Quappen im Sommer ???*

Quappen kann man auch im Sommer gezielt beangeln! 
In meinem Hausgewässer stehen die Quappen zur Warmen Jahreszeit meisst in Tiefen kurven oder Hinter Staustufen! Geangelt wir mit Wurm oder sehr kleinem Köfi!
Kleiner Tip: Wurmhaken der Gr.8-12 sind optimal, das Vorfach aber bitte ne Nr. stärker wählen, weil es sehr oft Aal als Beifang gibt. Aber das ist ja nu wirklich nicht das schlimmste!    Dunkel muss es sein, Vollmond ist nich so gut!


----------



## Örnie (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was machen Quappen im Sommer ???*

 Jetzt schonmal vielen Dank !!!
Schön das man sich auf euch verlassen kann !

Liebe Grüße
|wavey:


----------



## Bushmaster3k (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was machen Quappen im Sommer ???*

*Was machen Quappen im Sommer ???* 
na urlaub auf malle |supergri


----------



## Zarrentiner (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was machen Quappen im Sommer ???*

Wir angeln unsere Quappen hauptsächlich im April-August. Mein Hausgewässer ist der Schaalsee. So zwischen 15-22m ist die beste Tiefe. Köder sind fast nur Barsche von 10-15cm. Mit Tauwurm fängt man zu viele kleine ,,Zigarren". Im April oder Mai kommt ein Artikel in den Esox:,, Quappenangeln am Schaalsee". Geht auch in anderen großen Seen in Norddeutschland. Macht nur keiner, denn um die Jahreszeit gibt es ja noch genug andere Arten die dann leichter an den Haken zu bekommen sind.

www.angelverein-schaalsee-zarrentin.de

Grüße aus Zarrentin !!


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was machen Quappen im Sommer ???*



Zarrentiner schrieb:


> Wir angeln unsere Quappen hauptsächlich im April-August. ..... Geht auch in anderen großen Seen in Norddeutschland. Macht nur keiner, denn um die Jahreszeit gibt es ja noch genug andere Arten die dann leichter an den Haken zu bekommen sind.
> 
> www.angelverein-schaalsee-zarrentin.de
> 
> Grüße aus Zarrentin !!


 
Jo - denke genau das ist der Punkt. Jetzt im Winter fahren wir (harten) Angler 100 km zur Oder sitzen dort mehrere Stunden in der Kälte... das ganze wiederholen wir dann 3-5 mal. Wenn wir nicht gerade einen der Sternstundentage (oder Nächte) erwischen haben wir dann am "Saisonende" so 3-5 Quappen oder auch weniger.... Dann kommt das Frühjahr... der Frühsommer..... Wer sucht sich jetzt schon gezielt eine tiefe Stelle im See... der Aal läuft ja jetzt eher im Flachwasser... wer sucht in tiefen Bereichen schon nach Höhlen und versunkenen Bäumen.... die zander suchen wir doch an Kanten mit kiessboden....;+

Ja wahrscheinlich werde auch ich nicht unbedingt dazu beitragen den Quappenbestand auf meinen Hausgewässern im Berline Südosten stark zu dezimieren... Aber immerhin gut zu wissen, dass man es könnte:vik:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was machen Quappen im Sommer ???*

Ich denke mal, das ist auch alles ein Frage der Bestandsdichte in den Gewässern. Von meinem Vater weis ich, das in der Stör vo ca. 30 Jahren ein sehr guter Quappenbestand vorhanden war. Zu der Zeit haben sie im Sommer immer 2 - 10 Quappen als Beifang beim Aalangeln gehapt, und dass auch ohne tiefe Löcher oder hängerträchtige Unterstände. Mittlerweile wurde der Bestand fast zu 100% durch Gewässerverschmutzung vernichtet. Jetzt wo die SDtör wieder richtig sauber geworden ist,denken die Vereine nicht im Traum daran den Bestand wieder aufzubauen, da ihnen Karpfen, Brassen, Hechte und Schleien wichtiger erscheinen, als eine Wiedereinbürgerung ehemals heimischer Arten.

Eigentlich schade um so einen schönen Fisch

Aber es gibt sie in einigen Bereichen in Norddeutschland noch in geringen Mengen, man muß sie nur finden. Ich hatte am Samstag zumindest 9 Stück, von denen 4 maßig waren.

Der Mageninhalt bestand zu 100% aus Bachflohkrebsen.

Zu den Haken kann ich nur sagen, lieber schön groß, Gr. 2 und größer, da auch die Kleinen sonst sehr tief schlucken und es wäre schade um so einen Fisch, der wegen zu kleiner Haken sein Leben lassen muß.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was machen Quappen im Sommer ???*

Und so sehen die dann aus:


----------



## Zarrentiner (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Was machen Quappen im Sommer ???*

Hallo Dorschgreifer ! 
Schöne Fische! Leider ist bei uns in Mecklenburg noch bis 15. Februar Schonzeit für Quappen :c:c:c!
Grüße aus Zarrentin !!


----------



## Zarrentiner (19. April 2008)

*AW: Was machen Quappen im Sommer ???*

Es ist wieder so weit !! Es beginnt die Zeit der Quappen...#h

Grüße aus Zarrentin !!


----------



## Techniker_07 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Was machen Quappen im Sommer ???*

Hallo Zusammen,

bei uns an der Iller werden auch im Sommer immer wieder Quappen gefangen und zwar fast meistens bei Hochwasser wenn das Wasser sehr trüb ist.
Am besten gehen Tauwurm oder kleine tote Köderfische auf Grund.


----------



## Sneep (21. April 2008)

*AW: Was machen Quappen im Sommer ???*

Grundsätzlich kann man Quappen das ganze Jahr über fangen.
Die überwiegende Anzahl von Quappen wird im Sommer gefangen, ganz einfach weil dann wesentlich mehr gefischt wird als im Winter. Zumindest ist das an der Rur so. Es gibt aber einen deutliche Unterschied von der Art der Bisse her. Im Sommer beißen die Quappen sehr zaghaft, während es im Winter sehr herzhaft zur Sache geht.

Von ihrer Biologie her, ist die Quappe ein ausgesprochener Kaltwasserfisch. In der Fischzucht muss die Wassertemperatur unter 4° plus liegen, damit die Tiere überhaupt laichen und steigt sie nachher darüber, hat man viele missgebildete Larven.

Die Hauptnahrungsaufnahme der Quappe findet im Winter statt. In dieser Zeit lagert die Quappe sehr viel Fett in ihre Leber ein. Diese ist dann stark vergrößert und galt und gilt daher als Delikatesse. Bei hohen sommerlichen Temperaturen schränkt der Fisch die Nahrungsaufnahme immer mehr ein.
Wird schließlich eine bestimmte Wassertemperatur überschritten, verfällt die Quappe in einen "Sommerschlaf" und zehrt nur noch von den Fettreserven in ihrer Leber.

mfg

Sneep


----------

